# افضل نموذج لأستخراج كميات القطع و الدفن للطرق بفايل اكسل مرتب جدا و واضح



## marsen (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اليوم جبت الكم نموذج من افضل نماذج القطع و الدفن بفايل بسيط جدا و واضح مجرد ان تبدل القيم حسب قيم عملك 

تقبلو تحياتي مارسين من العراق


​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## marsen (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## حماده النجم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## marsen (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخ العزيز


----------



## Abu Laith (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## houssamfansah (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## brraq (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## salim salim (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أحمد. (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## pandaapp (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## hassan.algabry (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## marsen (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين اخوان ..اي شي تحتاجونة اني بالخدمة 
اذا بمقدوري ان اقدمة


----------



## marsen (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Abu Laith قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


مشكور اخ العزيز


----------



## maged dida (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## marsen (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخوية العزيز


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## marsen (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا اخوية لا شكر على الواجب


----------



## marsen (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوية شنو فائدة تحويل من اوتو كات الى اكسل ...عدى الأحداثيات اكو اشياء اخرى تتحول؟؟؟


----------



## ASIM BREMA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تشكر كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## marsen (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اهلا و سهلا اخ العزيز


----------



## akram621 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## marsen (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين يا اخوان​


----------



## taha aref (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي الشلال (24 ديسمبر 2012)

أحسنت شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## marsen (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرااااا اخوان*​


----------



## عبد العظيم على (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود مصطفى محمد س (27 ديسمبر 2012)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## marsen (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا الكم اخواااااان


----------



## marsen (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اخوان اي شي تحتاجون اني بالخدمة خاصة هذا الشهر راح اتفرغ و ما اشتغل فراح يكون عندي مجال المساعدة مجانا بس خاص بأوتو كات و توتال ستيشن و المسح بالجهاز و عن الطرق و شكرا​


----------



## مرجان 2011 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## marsen (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ


----------



## محمد الفجال (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## marsen (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يفتح عليك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
وفى انتظار المزيد من العطاء*​


----------



## marsen (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخوان


----------



## fhamm (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم ياخي نموذج جيد فعلا


----------



## marsen (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي انشالله تستفاد منه و احنا بالخدمة


----------



## marsen (3 يناير 2013)

يا اخوان عندي كتاب اني د اسويه اكو شرح ملف ورد و ملف مرفق وياه اكسل ...يعني كل طريقة فايل ورد مقابيلها العمل باكسل...بس بعده ما كمل عن قريب امشالله يكون جاهز 
.تقريبا يشمل كل عمليات حساب للطرق


----------



## garary (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك . اخى الكريم هل بالامكان ان نحصل على برنامج رسم القطاعات العرضية بصورة سريعة خاصة القطاع الذى يتضمن رسم البردورات اى انه مصمم للطرق داخل المدن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## marsen (3 يناير 2013)

اخي*garary الكتاب يشمل كل الأشياء المتعلقة بالطرق و القطاعات العرضية موجود بالكتاب بس الشغلة رايدلها شوية صبر الى ان يخلص الكتاب

*


----------



## marsen (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا اخوان ..كل شي موجود في كتاب الي د احضر و شكرا


----------



## جهاد سستم (7 يناير 2013)

تذكر ......... فتشكر يا باشا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واوسعك علماً


----------



## marsen (8 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااا يا اخوان


----------



## maha kharoub (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## marsen (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخوان


----------



## احمد جاد ابراهيم (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسيم عبد الستار (11 يناير 2013)

مشششششكور اخي


----------



## marsen (11 يناير 2013)

لا شكر على واجب يا اخي


----------



## marsen (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخوان اني اسف لأن ما شفت تعليقكم لأن فتحت صفحة الأخيرة.


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (13 يناير 2013)

marsen قال:


> السلام عليكم اليوم جبت الكم نموذج من افضل نماذج القطع و الدفن بفايل بسيط جدا و واضح مجرد ان تبدل القيم حسب قيم عملك  تقبلو تحياتي مارسين من العراق​


تسلم و بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## marsen (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمدةمحمود (15 يناير 2013)

شكرآ على المجهود الجميل:14:


----------



## marsen (16 يناير 2013)

ولو اي مجهود نحن في الخدمة دائما


----------



## meethaq (16 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## marsen (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## eng_mona28 (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mona28 (16 يناير 2013)

رااااااااااااائع ما شاء الله


----------



## marsen (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اني بالخدمة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (18 يناير 2013)

موضوعك أخي في غاية الروعه ومجهودك تشكر عليه وفقك الله


----------



## marsen (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز ولو هذه الاعمال من اعمالي البدائية لكن لم اتوقع لهذا الموضوع نجاح لهذه الدرج و شكرااااااااا


----------



## marsen (19 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة عندما تستفادون من موضوع و تقمون بنشره بغير منتدى اذكروا المصدر بمصداقية فأنا تعبت في هذا الموضوع و قامة احد من الأخوان بنشر موضوعي هذا في منتدى اخر و كتب
أستخراج كميات القطع و الدفن للطرق بفايل اكسل

​افضل نموذج لأستخراج كميات القطع و الدفن للطرق بفايل اكسل مرتب جدا و واضح 

السلام عليكم 
اليوم جبت الكم نموذج من افضل نماذج القطع و الدفن بفايل بسيط جدا و واضح مجرد ان تبدل القيم حسب قيم عملك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6oknh4duu89ewxx​المصدر: منتدى المهندس كوم كلية الهندسة
هل هذا هو المصدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و شوفو تارخ التنزيل مالتي و تاريخ التنزيل مالته؟؟
و هذا رابط الموقع
أستخراج كميات القطع و الدفن للطرق بفايل اكسل
و حتى عندما تنزلون الفايل 
*بالأكسل تشوفون اسم المساح مارسين الدلالة انو الموضوع مالتي 
لازم نكون امينين رجاا
*​


----------



## marsen (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي الشمري


----------



## marsen (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا اختي


----------



## marsen (3 فبراير 2013)

:7:


----------



## mr.dexter (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد مناحي (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا أبن العراق


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dody salim (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel hilal (6 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (9 مايو 2013)

جزك الله الف خير


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام علي احمد (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Al Mohager (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد باجوه (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedazab (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (2 نوفمبر 2013)

هناك حاجة لبعض الشرح والوضيحات 
مثلا:
القيمة الناتجة عن المعادلة ac
وشرح جميع التفاصيل الموجودة


----------



## marsen (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لمروركم 
اخي مهندس الفلوجة القيم الناتج من المعادلات هي ثوابت وضعها العلماء يمكن ان تستخرج من اين اتت في استنتاجاتك و شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## metkal (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## محمود قدور (13 أغسطس 2014)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لقد قمت بحساب مساحة المنطقة المحصورة بين خط المشروع و الارض الطبيعية و من ثم التقسيم على طول المنطقة و استخرجت عمق وسطي للقطع او الردم ثم اوجدة مساحة مقطع عرضي افتراضي بعمق ثابت و اضفت اليه الميول الجانبية للطريق و اعتبرته ثابتا على المنطقة و حسبت بناء عليه حجم الردم او الحفر .
لي عدة ملاحظات :

اولا : لم تأخذ بالاعتبار الميول العرضية للطريق 
ثانيا : لم تأخذ بالاعتبار تغير ارتفاعات الردم او القطع على طول الطريق و في المقطع العرضي
ثالثا : تثبيت ارتفاع الردم او القطع نتج عنه تثبيت في مساحة المثلث الجانبي الناتج عن ميول الطريق الجانبية و هذا خطأ كبير سيما عندما يكون عرض الطريق صغيرا و هناك تفاوت كبير في ارتفاعات الردم و الحفر
رابعا : هذه العملية تقريبية و نسبة الخطأ فيها قد تصل الى 40% و لذا وجب عليك التنويه الى هذا في موضوعك للمصداقية مع العلم انني شخصيا استعملت هذه الطريقة كثيرا و لكن فقط من اجل تقدير الكميات قبل الرفع المساحي و رسم المقاطع العرضية الفعلية و لجأت اليها عندما يكون المطلوب تقديم تصور عن الكميات بصورة مستعجلة في بداية العمل
ارجو ان تتقبل ملاحظاتي و الشكر


----------



## seko2009 (14 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (17 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك دائما في القمم العالية

مزيدا من التوفيق والي القمم العالية دائما


----------



## adel104 (20 أغسطس 2014)

أرجو أن يثيبك الله على هذا المعروف


----------



## الفارس (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرعبدو (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------

